# Screw Top Bottles



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if a cork will work in a screw top bottle? It looks like it might. Wondering if anyone has tried it and it works or if I should just recycle the bottle.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 24, 2012)

There are two broad types of screw cap bottles. Most commercial wine bottles use Stelvin style caps, and most people here at WMT will suggest that you don't bother with these. New caps are not available to the home winemaker, and corking is not recommended. However, some people do cork these bottles.

The other type of screw cap bottle accepts 28mm polyseal (and other) caps. These caps are available at most LHBSes.

Steve


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 24, 2012)

I've corked some screw top bottles and the the only issue I had was a cosmetic issue when putting the seal on top. Other than that I (knock on wood) haven't had an issue


----------



## wyntheef (Mar 25, 2012)

i also have corked screw type bottles in the past before i had collected enough others, and had no problems.
you do need to make sure they have a reinforced collar. some do, and some don't.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2012)

Do not do it my friend! If you need some bottles stop by! I have plenty and can give you a few cases, some probably have labels on them still though. There is a guy on another forum where 1 of those screw tops split while he was working it and it sliced right through a tendon in his hand and he had to have multiple surgeries and it will never be the same!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

cpfan said:


> There are two broad types of screw cap bottles. Most commercial wine bottles use Stelvin style caps, and most people here at WMT will suggest that you don't bother with these. New caps are not available to the home winemaker, and corking is not recommended. However, some people do cork these bottles.
> 
> The other type of screw cap bottle accepts 28mm polyseal (and other) caps. These caps are available at most LHBSes.
> 
> Steve


 
I agree with everything Steve and the others are saying. With that said I just purchased from Presque Isle Wine Cellars a dozed 375mm bottles and screw caps to go with them. You can buy cheap one time use caps or pay .40 a piece for a much better reusable cap. Caps are not as good as corking. I bought these just for short term use for samplings of my wine.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input. I will recycle it...not worth the trouble. I should have plenty of time to save enough bottles before I can start bottling anyway.


----------



## almargita (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to get cases of empty bottles from the Church & all were screw tops. Never had a problem corking them, but after all the comments on there use with corks because of the thin necks, decided to toss them all. There are enough free source of regular bottles thats its better to be safe than sorry later.......

Al


----------



## Bartman (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to worry about using screw cap bottles too, but have done so for years now without an issue. I use #8 corks most of the time anyway, but when I have used #9s in the screw tops, I was a little concerned, but no problems. I agree on the aesthetic point - the screw top looks a little different, but since >75% of the wine is drunk at home or by family who couldn't care less, I decided there were other/better things to worry about!


----------



## Noontime (Mar 26, 2012)

Something to keep in mind is the increase in even thinner glass bottles the last few years. Many more commecial bottles are much thinner to decrease cost of manufacture and shipping, and decrease environmental impact. I would imagine their necks might be more suceptible to breaking when a cork is inserted. I have no idea, it's just something that came to mind while reading this thread.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 26, 2012)

That brings up another question. How do you know if you need to use a #8 vs a #9 cork?


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 26, 2012)

I use #8 's on all my bottles. Never had an issues with them


----------



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

I was reading up on this as well. Most bottles will take a #8 with a hand corker just fine. Many say that if you have a floor corker, the #9 is best as it give it that much more of a seal, but don't bother trying to with a hand corker.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are planning on aging your wine in the bottles for more than 1-2 years, it is recommended that you use #9 corks as they are a slightly larger diameter cork making a tighter fit in the bottle. The type of cork material factors in as well, as natural cork is typically more porous but more pliable, while the agglomerates are denser and harder; also the length of the cork can be a consideration as well (1.5 inch vs. 1.75 inch, for the most part). It's not a huge issue for most home winemakers, as long as you use good quality corks, but there are those that wish to restrict the micro-oxygenation through the cork as much as possible because they plan to age it for 5 years or more. Personally, I have almost always used the cheapest corks Fine Vine Wines sells (1.5 inch, #8, agglomerate), because I know all of their products are good quality, and I don't expect to have more than one or two bottles left after 2 years anyway !


----------



## Flem (Mar 26, 2012)

I use #9 X 1 3/4 inch bi-disc on all of mine. I insert with an Italian floor corker.


----------

